# Any rabbit Recipes



## chocsea (Nov 23, 2005)

Got a dressed rabbit from a buddy of mine....looking for recipes..thanks


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Make a Rabbit Sauce Piquante. I've got my recipe in my head but here's one that ought to be real good. It may look kind of long and involved but it's really not.

Rabbbit Sauce Piquante ​
2 rabbits, cut into serving size pieces 
4 Tbsp. Wild Game Seasoning (Your Choice)
1 cup vegetable oil 
1/2 cup all-purpose flour 
2 cups finely diced onions 
1 cup finely diced celery 
2/3 cup finely diced bell pepper 
6 cloves minced garlic 
2 cans Rotel diced tomatoes (10 oz. size) 
1 can tomato paste (6 oz. size) 
1 Tbsp. fresh squeezed lemon juice 
1 Tbsp. lemon zest 
3 bay leaves 
1-1/2 quarts water or chicken stock 
1 cup dry sherry wine 
1 Tbsp. Worcestershire Sauce 
1 tsp. crushed red pepper flakes 
½ cup finely sliced green onion tops 
½ cup finely minced parsley 
Salt, black pepper, and cayenne pepper 
6 cups cooked long-grain rice

First, wash the rabbit pieces thoroughly under cold running water. Then dry them with several 
layers of absorbent paper towels and then trim away all the fat. I also suggest you trim away and discard 
the belly parts and the rib bones. Next, sprinkle each piece liberally with the wild game seasoning and rub it 
into the meat briskly with your hands. Then cover the pieces tightly with a sheet of plastic wrap and allow 
them to "rest" on the countertop for about 30 minutes or so.

After the allotted marinating time, take a 12-inch heavy aluminum skillet and heat half of the 
vegetable oil to "hot." Then quickly fry the rabbit pieces, turning often, until they brown thoroughly. 
When they're perfectly seared, set them aside for a while.

Now take the remainder of the vegetable oil, add it to the skillet you used to fry the rabbit, and 
bring it up to high heat. Then sprinkle in the flour and, with a wire whisk, make a peanut butter-colored 
French roux. Keep stirring it, though, so that it doesn't burn! And when it's ready, remove the skillet from 
the fire, mix in all the seasoning veggies (the onions, celery, bell pepper, and garlic), and cook them in the 
hot roux until they soften (which should take about five minutes). Now set the roux aside too.

At this point, take a 6-quart Dutch oven and add to it the Rotel tomatoes and the tomato paste. 
Then cook the mixture together over medium heat (stirring constantly) until smooth, hot, and bubbly. Then 
add the lemon juice, the lemon zest, the bay leaves, the sherry, the Worcestershire, and the stock and stir 
everything until thoroughly blended. Now increase the heat to high, and when the mixture comes to a slow 
boil, begin whisking in the roux a little at a time. (The mix will thicken, but don't worry about it-it will thin 
to the proper consistency as the rabbit cooks). This is also the time to adjust your salt and pepper 
seasoning and to add the crushed pepper flakes.

When the sauce is smooth, drop in the rabbit pieces and reduce the heat to simmer. Then cover 
the pot and cook gently on low for about 2 hours or until the rabbit begins to fall off the bone.

Finally, just before you're ready to eat, stir in the green onion tops and the parsley. Then serve the 
rabbit over steamed rice, ladle on a generous helping of the sauce, and sop up the drippings with hot-from

the-oven crispy French bread. Oh-and a chilled glass of wine and a tossed green salad wouldn't hurt all 
that much, either!

Variation: Instead of simmering the sauce piquante over low heat on the stovetop, after you drop the 
rabbit into the sauce, cover the Dutch oven and slide the pot, the rabbit, and everything into the oven and 
bake at 325 degrees for about an hour and a half. When it's done, you'll have the richest rabbit sauce 
piquante you ever tasted. 
======

Chef's Notes:

1. 
To further intensify the spice and flavor of the rabbit pieces, instead of marinating them on the 
countertop for 30 minutes prior to cooking, go ahead and season them the day before, wrap in 
plastic wrap, and allow them to marinate overnight in the refrigerator. 
2. 
To create a real sauce piquante, I recommend you use the Rotel tomatoes with diced green chilies. 
It will lend an added hint of spice to the sauce. 
3. 
Lemon "zest" is the outermost yellow peel of the lemon, skimmed or grated off the fruit. Just be sure 
that when you "zest" the lemon you don't include the pith as well, since the pith is a bitter part of 
the rind. 
4. 
If you don't have sherry on hand, you can substitute Madeira or Marsala wine in its place. 
Whatever you do, just don't use what's called "cooking sherry"-it's nothing more than crude 
vinegar loaded with salt 
5. 
Concerning cooking time, keep in mind that domestic rabbit will cook in less time than will wild 
rabbit, so adjust your cooking time accordingly. You may find that domestic rabbit will be tender 
in just over an hour and a half, while its wild cousins could take a full two hours or longer.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

That is a great one Roger and rabbits & sausage jambalaya would be great to you know.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

salt pepper pit


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

you can find some here


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

Anything you can do with chicken you can do with rabbit. Fried Rabbit is great, grilled ,cooked with dumplings or rice, Gumbo etc.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

quarter up rabbit, season w black pepper and garlic salt, flour 
pan fry in a big iron skillet like you would fried chicken.

But, go light on the oil, with some white onion and celery added at the end until meat is just browned, not fried crispy.

add a can of cream of mushroom soup and some water to skillet and stick in the oven covered w foil for 30 mins at 300, flip pieces over and give more time till almost "fall off the bone" done.

pull from heat and serve over rice with the gravy

works for skirrels, geese, pheasant, dove, quail..........you just have to modify the oven time.......pull when just coming off the bone or it will be overdone.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

German

Simmer quartered rabbit in short pan with lid with water, rosemary, garlic, thyme, and a 1/4 tspn of apple cyder vinigar for 1.5 hours or until you can pinch the meat off the bone, but do not. leave it whole quartered. Bread it with bread crumbs seasioned with salt pepper, ground thyme and bread it with an egg dredge then the crumbs. put in a pot of 375 degree canola oil and just brown the crumbs, I do it in the oven for less fat, I prefer panko bread crumbs. This makes it so tender. I do this with duck and granmanier Be sure and flame it before you simmer LOL and deer, pheseant, quaill, squirrel. etc just simmer it until it is pinch tender. Anything that is tough and you can make a thick thick chicken fried steak without beating the meat to death.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Profish00 said:


> salt pepper pit


I'm bringing an old thread back to life, but had to send kudos to Profish. Buddy of mine brought me a couple of rabbits tonight, fresh, not frozen. I sprinkled with kosher salt and a good dashing of pepper. Charcoal fire with a big hunk of mesquite. Cooked away from heat for about 45 minutes. Those rabbit's were pure heaven. Not fancy gourmet with weird stuff, just finger lickin' good!

Bring me my hassenpfeffer!!!!


----------



## rjr (Apr 27, 2006)

I just cooked rabbit fricassee last night. The recipe is from chef gordon ramsay (the guy from hell's kitchen.) It looks involved but it isn't, and its really good.

http://www.bbcamerica.com/content/159/f-word-s2-recipe4.jsp

Let us know how it turns out, however you decide to cook it.

rjr


----------



## AggieDad (Dec 12, 2009)

I usually fry my rabbits and squirrels - cut them up like you would a chicken, season with black pepper and salt, roll in cornmeal and fry in a cast iron skillet in hot grease. When browned, put in a pyrex dish, cover and put in a 350 degree oven for about an hour.

Tastes just like chicken - only better.


----------

